# The cheapest controller on ebay



## TDjohn (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi, I bought this controller on ebay. The price was the thing. I am using it to run dowsers and a moving mirror.

Does anyone else use this?

We can not get it to record and playback scenes (cues).

Quite frankly it is small and easy, and rather mindless little unit. If I could have scenes, that would be easier for the operator.

The instructions seem like they were written in Korean, translated into french and then changed to english - if you get what I mean.





Comments?

John


----------



## LavaASU (Mar 1, 2011)

Step 1: Locate a laptop that can be available during shows rehearsals

Step 2: Go to MagicDMX - ChamSys Ltd.

Step 3: Buy the MagicDMX basic for $16

Step 4: Download and install the appropriate version of MagicQ

Step 5: Program and run show using an ok console with a manual written in english (just be sure to restart right before the show as it's 5-hour limited).

Step 6: Return the piece of garbage to Ebay! 

But in seriousness, I don't think you'll ever be anywhere near happy with that controller. I've looked at it as we needed a cheap small controller, and decided there no way that'd work. Now if you manage to make it work correctly then more power to you and I will be congratulation you.


----------



## justind (Mar 1, 2011)

while this board may be a POS that you need to return, it may turn out to be decent enough for your purposes, just with bad instructions.

It looks very similar to a board I recently had to acquaint myself with, made by Lightronics. The manual for the Lightronics board can be found here: http://www.lightronics.com/pdfs/tl3012m.pdf Take a look and see if the keystrokes for recording and playing back scenes work on your board. If not, the lightronics board might be a good replacement. It is around $300, but the little extra you are paying gives you a warranty (that they honor, even replaced a defective unit a few months past the warranty period) and 'technical support' (i've never had the need, but i imagine it is at least better than Mini-Stone) 

while it has been noted that you may never be "happy" with your board, as it is what it is, this may help at least to get the board to do what it is capable of doing.


----------



## TDjohn (Mar 1, 2011)

LavaASU said:


> Step 1: Locate a laptop that can be available during shows rehearsals
> 
> Step 2: Go to MagicDMX - ChamSys Ltd.
> 
> ...


 
The problem being needing a PC. I need a solution I can walk up to with little notice. There are other controllers that put out DMX for not too much more $.

I will try to make this work for a few more days.

Thanks tho,

John


----------



## TDjohn (Mar 1, 2011)

justind said:


> while this board may be a POS that you need to return, it may turn out to be decent enough for your purposes, just with bad instructions.
> 
> It looks very similar to a board I recently had to acquaint myself with, made by Lightronics. The manual for the Lightronics board can be found here: http://www.lightronics.com/pdfs/tl3012m.pdf Take a look and see if the keystrokes for recording and playing back scenes work on your board. If not, the lightronics board might be a good replacement. It is around $300, but the little extra you are paying gives you a warranty (that they honor, even replaced a defective unit a few months past the warranty period) and 'technical support' (i've never had the need, but i imagine it is at least better than Mini-Stone)
> 
> while it has been noted that you may never be "happy" with your board, as it is what it is, this may help at least to get the board to do what it is capable of doing.




Thanks I looked at that. It seems to lack a GO button as well. How does one Go with Going?

John


----------



## justind (Mar 1, 2011)

Were you able to record and playback scenes? I thought that is what you were having problems with. No, there is no GO button at this price point. You record scenes which can be given a fade rate, and can then go from one scene to the next by simultaneously selecting the next scene and deselecting the current scene. This would be akin to moving from one cue to the next.

You can also have multiple scenes up at any given time, with the highest values for each channel taking precedence.


----------



## waynehoskins (Mar 1, 2011)

Can you tell us more about what you need the board to be able to do?

I can think of very little that board would let me do.

And yes, by all means look at a MagicQ setup. For very little money, you can have (most of) the functionality of a Hog.


----------



## TDjohn (Mar 2, 2011)

waynehoskins said:


> Can you tell us more about what you need the board to be able to do?
> 
> I can think of very little that board would let me do.
> 
> And yes, by all means look at a MagicQ setup. For very little money, you can have (most of) the functionality of a Hog.



This application is not for lighting. It's for DMX control. Control of rather simple devices.

It's for the multimedia station.

My multimedia guy is controlling dowsers, power switches and moving mirror reflectors. This is a special application for us.

BTW, We had to take multimedia control out of the lighting board, because these departments work at different times + in different ways. Sometimes it is hard to get a dowser open if the lighting person wants to ... fill in the blank.

I released (sicked) 3 of my little geniuses on this board. They threw away the poorly written manual, and in less than an hour had worked out a protocol for programming and recalling scenes. It seems to be working. I believe they pushed every button in as many ways as possible - sort of like a video game.

I am happy, right now. It seems to be functioning in rehearsal.

Thanks for your help.

As far as the solutions that require a PC. I have used some. They work, but people tend to want their computers back. I like solutions that are installable.

John


----------



## museav (Mar 2, 2011)

TDjohn said:


> As far as the solutions that require a PC. I have used some. They work, but people tend to want their computers back. I like solutions that are installable.


"Installable" to me seems a bit at odds with things like an unusable manual and a 30 day warranty with you paying return shipping. The manufacturer, China Moving Light Controller, Light Consoles, Led Light, Laser Light, Moving Light, Dimmer Manufacturer - Guangzhou Guoda Lighting and Audio Equipment Co., Ltd is Chinese so that probably explains the manual. That's just not an approach I would recommend for someone for any critical or long term applications, which is what I think when I think "installable".

The eBay store for the dealer is a hoot, DJ STAGE SHOP items - Get great deals on items on eBay Stores!. Look at the "Mickle" professional audio gear that is direct ripoffs of Mackie, Soundcraft, dbx, etc. products. For example, MICKLE Professional Dual Chanel 2231 Equalizer DJ - eBay (item 390268747233 end time Mar-03-11 16:07:23 PST) is a clone of a dbx model right down to the model number and graphics.


----------



## TDjohn (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes, Brad, Your points are well made.

But, right now, this board is doing what it needs to do. I guess I am lucky that way. Also, when that department gets more traction, I have an argument to upgrade. I will also have a no-worry loaner for the student dances to borrow. It's all good in the end.

Sometime even "POS" gear can be useful. Because we were able to program it, the question becomes, "will it keep doing what it needs to do." I'll let you know.

BTW, I am not recommending anyone else do this. I am not a fan of rip off clones. I was merely in a situation where a show budget needed to provide it's own solution.

I like the computer solutions. I may be able to grab 1gig speed PC as surplus, and then I'll be in business....

John


----------



## Tex (Mar 7, 2011)

TDjohn said:


> I like the computer solutions. I may be able to grab 1gig speed PC as surplus, and then I'll be in business....
> 
> John


I wouldn't worry too much about finding a fast computer. I've got MagicQ running on a 600 mhz computer and it's fine. Just don't run anything else in the background.


----------



## museav (Mar 7, 2011)

TDjohn said:


> Yes, Brad, Your points are well made.
> 
> But, right now, this board is doing what it needs to do. I guess I am lucky that way. Also, when that department gets more traction, I have an argument to upgrade. I will also have a no-worry loaner for the student dances to borrow. It's all good in the end.
> 
> ...


Perfectly understandable and I was not suggesting it wasn't, sorry if it seemed that way. What I was really addressing was that while such decisions are often good options to make for one's self, others should be aware of the related effort and risks before employing the same approach.


----------

